# Gaining Weight (newbie questions to experience skinny and now fit people



## masga (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a couple of questions. These questions are addressed to the more experienced body builders who used to be skinny and now they are not. Three weeks ago i started my diet(i am a hardgainer) and i already gained 3 kg. I was 68kg, 1.76cm height and now i am 71kg (with 9.5 body fat). I also joined a gym where i train 3-4 times a week.Please also note that my diet is a "healthy"one meaning that i visit a dietician every week and the food that i consume (6 times a day) is not junk. He knows what i want to accomplish.Also my gym trainer is aware about my goal to gain mass. Now, the "stupid"questions that i want to ask you guys are the following:

1. I ve noticed that all the extra weight that i gained is directed towards my stomach area.Asking my trainer about my worries about gaining weight he told me that is still very early for the mass and extra weight to show onmy whole body because a) 3kg are not enough to show a difference b)it needs time (more than 10 weeks ) to start gaining real mass everywhere. The thing is that my legs are thin and i am worried that by gaining weigh the only thing that i will accomplish is to gain weigh at the upper body and the legs nothing(maybe due to the fact that it might be heredidary?)

2. If my weight gain will at the end of the day "spread"at my whole body will my legs get bigger? will it be very difficult? What about my calves?

3. At the age of 35, height 1.76, the dietician told me that 75 kg is the ideal weight. Looking at the mirror now at 71kg i dont think that the extra 4kg will make a difference on my body. What do you think will be the ideal weigh for my height?

Thanks for your patience in reading this. I know that it might sound funny to some people but i would like some answers from people who have been in the same situation as me. Weight gain (as it seems) is not a problem for me(based on the results that i had the last weeks). The only thing is the evenly,balalance weight mass-gain on my body(especially legs). I really had enough with those skinny legs

Thanks everyone


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8

if you are gaining bodyfat and no lean tissue somthing is wrong with your diet , to say its ok to be putting weight around your waist but it to soon for muscle tissue is bollax post up your diet.

also how can he say your ideal weight is 75 kilo, if your skinny at the weight you are now you may need to be 80 kilo or more .

you wont know until you start putting on mass.

there realy isnt a ideal weight for you at this point go by the mirror if your carrying good mass and proportion and are lean and you think thats were i want to be then weigh yourself .


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

There are far more experienced people on here to give you an opinion but it sounds like your diet may be a bit heavy if you are noticing it around the waist and not in lean gains. To be fair it is early days so may be worth sticking with it for a while to see what happends once things settle down.

On the legs front, make sure you are training them with sqats etc. As your legs grow your weight will go up in greater proportion due to the size of your leg muscles and the mass they represent.

Your ideal body weight imo is when you are happy with what you see in the mirror!


----------

